# Emotiva XPS-2; USP-1



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Any Emotiva XPS-2 owners out there like to comment on your overall experience with them? I'm looking to pair one with the USP-1 for a two-channel system and am looking for input on how they sound, perhaps any customer service experience with Emotiva as well. I know it is less likely someone here has a USP-1 but if you do please sound off. Once I get the speakers and sub I take them for a test drive.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

I don't own one, but I'm probably going to be setting one up for someone next Sunday...


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

Greg, would you be able to take a good listen for me. What other equipment will that one be working with? Thanks.


----------



## goonstopher (Mar 2, 2009)

edit...nevermind my post


----------



## tbro49 (Jan 23, 2010)

Jackfish,
I just joined here (this is my first post), but I have been active on the Emotiva forum for almost two years and have several Emotiva products, including a USP-1 and an XPA-2, which is the amp I think you are referring to. They are both excellent products and great values. In fact, the XPA-2 is a beast, especially if you have four ohm speakers. You can read some of the user reviews in the Emotiva Lounge and get links to professional reviews of the XPA-2. As to dealing with Emotiva, you simply cannot do any better IMHO. It is a small company that prides itself on customer service and satisfaction, which accounts for the fierce loyalty of many customers reflected in its forum. I have personally experienced it and can confidently say you will not regret dealing with them or their products (they all have transferable 5 year warranties and a 30-day return period, no questions asked). In fact, dealing with them has revived my interest and excitement in audio after a long layoff.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

tbro49 said:


> Jackfish,
> I just joined here (this is my first post), but I have been active on the Emotiva forum for almost two years and have several Emotiva products, including a USP-1 and an XPA-2, which is the amp I think you are referring to. They are both excellent products and great values. In fact, the XPA-2 is a beast, especially if you have four ohm speakers. You can read some of the user reviews in the Emotiva Lounge and get links to professional reviews of the XPA-2. As to dealing with Emotiva, you simply cannot do any better IMHO. It is a small company that prides itself on customer service and satisfaction, which accounts for the fierce loyalty of many customers reflected in its forum. I have personally experienced it and can confidently say you will not regret dealing with them or their products (they all have transferable 5 year warranties and a 30-day return period, no questions asked). In fact, dealing with them has revived my interest and excitement in audio after a long layoff.


Hi Tom, welcome to the Shack! Thanks for the info! 


jackfish said:


> Greg, would you be able to take a good listen for me. What other equipment will that one be working with? Thanks.


Absolutely. I encourage you to PM me in a week or so to remind me to post my impressions. Also, I'll disclose that I do have the same last name as their big kahuna, although to the best of my knowledge he's not a relation. I am truly looking forward to being able to audition it, and I believe the XPA5.


----------



## tbro49 (Jan 23, 2010)

glaufman said:


> Hi Tom, welcome to the Shack! Thanks for the info!
> 
> Absolutely. I encourage you to PM me in a week or so to remind me to post my impressions. Also, I'll disclose that I do have the same last name as their big kahuna, although to the best of my knowledge he's not a relation. I am truly looking forward to being able to audition it, and I believe the XPA5.


Thanks Greg. I look forward to learning and sharing. I was wondering if there was any relation to Dan! I haven't heard the XPA-5, but I have heard a lot of good things from those who have. If you are going to be handling the XPA-2, bring your protective belt. It weighs about 80 pounds!


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Hey, how'd you know I wear a brace?


----------



## legion1capone (Jan 30, 2010)

I have owned the USP1 and XPA2 combo since christmas. I bought them to power my B&W 705's. I was powering my speakers with a Jolida 302b integrated amp that was modified before this combo (the jolida was a waist of money, ok for music but definately not good for movies). I was not ready for the leap my ears were about to hear. It was as if before I was listening behind a plexiglass wall. I am not very good at describing what I hear like reviewers do, but I will say my girlfriend noticed a huge differance and she gave it her approval if that says anything, and she's not an easy one to please! lol 
On good recordings they throw a fantastic and very lifelike soundstage, each instrument sounds spot on in timber and tonality. The bass and midrange are fantastic along with vocals that make it as if the singer is in my living room. Listening to movies has never been better. I never new there was so much that can draw you into a movie. 

Blueray Movies:
Batman the Dark Knight: 
When they are shooting out the window and you hear every piece of glass break, and then being able to here the clicks of them strapping in and out of there gear, along with the friction of the grapler on the rope. Unbelievable!
Jurassic Park: 
When the T-rex breaks out is awesome! What a test for your subwoofer, when he lets that roar out it will shake the house and have your hairs on the back of your neck standing up. I love how in this scene from inside the car you can hear every raindrop hitting the top of the roof, and when the goats leg lands on the window and slides off, makes me jump everytime. 
Transformers: In the fight scene at the end when you can here every bullet wizz by and to hear them transform is epik!
I have never listened to a system that cost so little and had it draw me into the movie like mine. I am a proud Emotiva owner and see no reason to ever pay thousands of dollars more for barely very little in return.

Music:
Supertramp live in paris LP:
I have grown up listening to supertramp all my life. My parents loved them. They sound amazing live! I never new they had so much going on. I've never heard some of the background sounds going on in there songs from the keyboard. 
Pink Floyd The Wall LP:
This is another album I have heard countless times. On my system I can hear every little thing in his tracks. 
Daft Punk 2007 Live CD:
I love how throughout the whole cd I can hear individual people in the crowd yelling out to the stage, and you can understand what they are saying!

I could go on and on about all the music that I have rediscovered but it would be a waist of time. All I can say is this, the XPA2 and USP1 are a fantastic combo that has transformed my listening experience. I have never been so happy with spending so little money. Everyone that has listened to my system has been floored that 2 bookshelf speakers and a subwoofer can be that good! If you are shopping for a new preamp/proc, cd player, power amp, cables, etc. Take a look at Emotiva. I am officially an Emotiva fan for life. 
If you are like me, or should say were like me and are iffy about buying a product from an online company don't be! They are an online dealer only for a reason. To benefit us the customer, to give us the most performance for are hard earned money. With a 30 day risk free trial period there is no reason to not put in an order and listen to there products.


----------

